# New here



## Just Passing (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi guys, thanks for the add. I,m new here so excuse me while i embarrass myself lol. I know  nothing about bottles. But about 8 years ago i moved into my mates dads old house, Im still here. Apparently years ago this spot was an old railway camp for the workers 70+ years. And everytime we get a heavy downpour of rain bottles and glass somehow all come to the surface? (my whole yard is sand i,m 500 yards from the beach). The glass is very old comes in a variety of colors and is surprisingly smooth as is even the jaggerd bits i stand on arent sharp.The Bottles come in all shapes and sizes jars ect unfortunately mostly broken. But ever now and then my dogs dig one up in really good condition. There recent find is a sanders and sons eucalypti extract bottle about 8 cms clear glass, still has the cork in it, with remaining extract dried inside.I have no interest in any of these but you guys might, and i hate seeing anything go to waste lol. If anyone wants any of them or is lookin for a particular  bottle ect let me know.Ill be back on here later today, greetings from the far north. Cheers Rob


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!  Could you post some pictures of the bottles you've found?  If they're only 70 years old that's typically not old enough to be of interest to collectors (with some exceptions) but there could be some good ones there.  I'm guessing you're in Australia?  I'm not sure if we have any active Australian members on here these days.


----------



## Just Passing (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi mate, yep i,m an aussie. I,m living in cardwell nq, it was one of the first ports built in the north and has been here since 1864. Ive got the bottles layin all around so i,ll round em up for a decent pic. I normally just pick em up when they appear and place em up anywhere outta the way. Hes a pic of some glass stoppers that regularly appear, they nearly always in perfect condition.cheers


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 14, 2021)

Just Passing said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the add. I,m new here so excuse me while i embarrass myself lol. I know  nothing about bottles. But about 8 years ago i moved into my mates dads old house, Im still here. Apparently years ago this spot was an old railway camp for the workers 70+ years. And everytime we get a heavy downpour of rain bottles and glass somehow all come to the surface? (my whole yard is sand i,m 500 yards from the beach). The glass is very old comes in a variety of colors and is surprisingly smooth as is even the jaggerd bits i stand on arent sharp.The Bottles come in all shapes and sizes jars ect unfortunately mostly broken. But ever now and then my dogs dig one up in really good condition. There recent find is a sanders and sons eucalypti extract bottle about 8 cms clear glass, still has the cork in it, with remaining extract dried inside.I have no interest in any of these but you guys might, and i hate seeing anything go to waste lol. If anyone wants any of them or is lookin for a particular  bottle ect let me know.Ill be back on here later today, greetings from the far north. Cheers Rob


Well that sounds like me might be in a dump there's whole bottles in it I guarantee you there just deeper but it sounds like fun I do know one thing I'd be there every time it rained fresh real real real hard rain you got to find all kinds of stuff rain washes the stuff up out of the ground that's why you always find it after it rains will be marbles and all kinds of stuff down there keep your eyes peeled you might find something really good in it all it takes is something real eyeball friendly to you to get the hook in this Hobby don't let that bottle bite you like it did me it bit me and I never quit digging them all kinds of fun live a little might enjoy this Hobby I know I sure do can't get enough of it I've dug over 200 privies and I'll tell you one thing I don't care how deep it goes from finding good stuff I'll dig to China LOL


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 15, 2021)

Just Passing said:


> Hi mate, yep i,m an aussie. I,m living in cardwell nq, it was one of the first ports built in the north and has been here since 1864. Ive got the bottles layin all around so i,ll round em up for a decent pic. I normally just pick em up when they appear and place em up anywhere outta the way. Hes a pic of some glass stoppers that regularly appear, they nearly always in perfect condition.cheers


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 15, 2021)

I really like the glass Stoppers they went into whiskey bottles they come in a variety of colors to I used to have a fruit Jar full of them all types of different colors it was in the top of the whiskey bottle there was a round Hollowcork that went inside the lip of the whiskey and then when you put the glass stopper in it fit real nice and snug


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 15, 2021)

There is an Australian bottle forum where they might be able to help more.  https://www.ozbottleforum.com/


----------

